# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Dutasteride
Is er iemand die er over denkt om dutasteride ( tegen haaruitval) te gaan gebruiken. Ik ben erg benieuwd naar mensen die dit medicijn overwegen te gaan gebruiken?

----------


## dennis

je kan overwegen wat je wilt maar het is niet te krijgen schijnd erg goed te werken maar niet toe gelaten in nl dus je kan er over dromen als het er is haal ik het natuurlyk gelijk voorlopig zal het nog een aantal jaren lijden worden kaal maar gelukkig zal ik maar stellen de gr dennis ;D

----------

Als je er geld voor over hebt,kan het zeker wel, want ik heb het, alleen wacht ik nog heel even met slikken , omdat ik eerst nog wat zaken met mijn arts wil doornemen.

Groet

----------


## dennis

geld is niet het probleem hoe heb jij dat voor elkaar gekregen dan ik heb a lles afgezocht hoe kan ik dat dan krijgen het is in vs al toegelaten maar hier duurt het meestal langer laat mij het even weten hoe jij dat dan hebt bemachtigt ik heb het geld er wel voor over hoor het wel van je ben er wel nieuwsgierig na heb zelf goed gezocht gr dennis  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## dennis

dat dacht ik al gelul jij kan er ook niet aan komen

----------

